# My other hobby............



## ABbuggin (Jun 9, 2009)

Besides mantids, I have a few other hobbies, one being macro photography, and the other is R/C cars. Now I am not talking about the Wal-Mart or Radio Shack type. The truck in the videos below can hit 75+mph and can hit 60mph in just over 3 seconds!!!

And here's a pic I took of it that I posted in another thread:


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

Gas or battery powered?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 9, 2009)

Electric. The motor is rated at 750 watts, or 1HP. They battery can continuously supply 150 amps and give 200 amp bursts. Run time is about 25 minutes.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool videos.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 9, 2009)

Good thing my hubby doesn't come here...  He's been talking about and wanting to get one of those things for a while now. Haven't heard him mention it lately. Hmmm.... maybe he's forgotten about it? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool but I like gas powered engines. I think I would go with gas if I was in the hobby. I've had a couple of them but nothing serious.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2009)

I must say that that's pretty cool. How far can it go before you can't control it anymore? Anyway, to hack the antenna for more range?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 11, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I must say that that's pretty cool. How far can it go before you can't control it anymore? Anyway, to hack the antenna for more range?


I have 1000+ feet of range. Basically, I will lose sight of it before I loose control. :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty tight...What do you do with them? Race?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Wow, that's pretty tight...What do you do with them? Race?


I would race if there was a track nearby.  I just drive where ever, still lots of fun.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I have 1000+ feet of range. Basically, I will lose sight of it before I loose control. :lol:


Ooh, I would totally try to figure out how to install a wireless camera since it can go that far!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

It can be done, but the camera is about $100.  It does have live feed on the TV so I could sit on the couch and drive it all around outside. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

Only $100? Wireless cameras are that cheap? You should totally do it!!! I hope the range is good.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 13, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> Only $100? Wireless cameras are that cheap? You should totally do it!!! I hope the range is good.


Yeah, I know. But I would only use it a handful of times. It would be really cool and all, but kinda hard to justify, that is unless you want to buy one for me as long as I promise to post videos of it. :lol: 

What's cool about the radio on the truck is that it is 2.4GHz. This means that it picks out its own "signal" out of hundreds of choices. This means NO glitching or interference. B)


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Yeah, I know. But I would only use it a handful of times. It would be really cool and all, but kinda hard to justify, that is unless you want to buy one for me as long as I promise to post videos of it. :lol: What's cool about the radio on the truck is that it is 2.4GHz. This means that it picks out its own "signal" out of hundreds of choices. This means NO glitching or interference. B)


If I buy one for you, you better let me play with it. I hope the range extends to the other side of the country.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 13, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> If I buy one for you, you better let me play with it. I hope the range extends to the other side of the country.


Serious?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha, maybe I'll buy one for myself. How much is the car?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 13, 2009)

Here you go:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti00...NJH9**&amp;P=ML

Goes maybe 25mph

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti00...SDB7**&amp;P=ML

This one can hit 70 Not only it is a lot faster, but it comes with more upgrades also.

If you want help picking out batteries, charger etc let me know.  I can also get you coupons for $20-$30 off. B)


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2009)

Where do I get the camera now? Haha.


----------

